# 3 Pt Arms Stuck



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

The 3 pt arms on my JD 2755 are stuck in the up position. Linkage all seems to be connected and when I push the lever it feels like there is pressure there.

Anyone have this happen to them?


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Check the little rate of drop dial/wheel below the seat. It may be turned too far and not letting the hitch drop. Had the same thing happen to my 2955 this winter (rug we had on cab floor had slowly turned it off) and was quite perplexed until I came on here and was reminded about that dial. Hopefully your fix is as simple as mine!


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Check the little rate of drop dial/wheel below the seat. It may be turned too far and not letting the hitch drop. Had the same thing happen to my 2955 this winter (rug we had on cab floor had slowly turned it off) and was quite perplexed until I came on here and was reminded about that dial. Hopefully your fix is as simple as mine!


Very likely as my kids were climbing around on it while I was loading the manure spreader...I'll check that in the morning.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto ob check to determine if R-O-D dial is open(CCW) at least a little. If R-O-D dial isn't the problem try relocating position of L/D mechanism by right leg calf when operator is sitting in seat.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Yep, it was that dial. My 3 year old daughter must have been making some "performance adjustments"


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Glad that’s all it was. It’s always quite a relief to find out something is a simple fix.


----------

